# DNP and Metformin?



## The Tater (Mar 5, 2019)

Anyone have any first hand experience running a DNP cycle while still taking Metformin for diabetes? Just curious if you would want to discontinue metformin while running a DNP cycle.

Tater


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 5, 2019)

Seems to me like DNP might not be a good idea for a diabetic as I feel like it affected blood sugar levels. I’m not positive on this though I think we have some vets on here who actually have diabetes and may know better.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 5, 2019)

Tater shoot metsfan a pm on this if he doesn't reply.


----------



## The Tater (Mar 5, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> Seems to me like DNP might not be a good idea for a diabetic as I feel like it affected blood sugar levels. I’m not positive on this though I think we have some vets on here who actually have diabetes and may know better.



That's kinda why I want to give it a short cycle (2 week or so) and see what it does to my glucose levels. I'm type 2 taking orals but from what I've read DNP and CRMP both have the ability to increase insulin sensitivity which is important to me. My body has a hard time burning fat because it is constantly trying to do something with all of the glucose in my blood. I can run calorie deficits of 500 cals and still not lose weight as my body always reaches homeostasis pretty quickly. I fluctuate between 230lbs and 220lbs constantly. I think short runs of DNP may prove to be effective at getting me over the hump.


----------



## Trump (Mar 5, 2019)

What makes you think it effected your blood sugar?? 



Texan69 said:


> Seems to me like DNP might not be a good idea for a diabetic as I feel like it affected blood sugar levels. I’m not positive on this though I think we have some vets on here who actually have diabetes and may know better.


----------



## Trump (Mar 5, 2019)

I think it helps regulate your blood sugar from what I read.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 5, 2019)

Im a type 1 diabetic so it may be a litter different. Also I am very odd to many drugs so my experience may vary from the "norm". When I run a DNP cycle, its a higher than avg dosage, but again that is my need, but my sugar tanks like crazy. I notice my blood sugar levels are in the tank primarily at night time, during the day they are normal. I tend to back off my Log insulin due to this and also reduce my long acting insulin (levimir) to an extent but also know that i need to take to some extent for regulation of standard. As far it effecting metformin, I cant really comment but I am sure someone on here may have experienced it in the past. From what I have seen others on here say, and from research, the DNP is going to take the carb/glucose and really use which in turn can shoot the sugar level down. if you are to run a cycle of DNP, i would recommend you monitor your sugar levels closely but you should do that regardless


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 5, 2019)

^^^ sorry if i rambled and kind of hard to read. my current sugar is sub 60 right now (no, not running DNP)


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 5, 2019)

oh and I def would not recommend you discontinue your meds as you will need to see how the DNP effects your body while using your prescribed dosages of Rx. run your cycle of it at a base line and monitor in order to see how your body does with normal med levels but with the addition of DNP. from there, you will get a good idea on how to proceed in the future as far as Rx levels and DNP tolerance


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 7, 2019)

Trump said:


> What makes you think it effected your blood sugar??


 
It made me feel real shaky and weak like when I haven’t eaten in a while or when I’ve done low carb diets 
but I never checked blood sugar so I could be wrong, just going off feeling


----------



## Beti ona (Mar 8, 2019)

Hi everyone, I'm new here but I've been reading the DNP forum for a long time.



Texan69 said:


> It made me feel real shaky and weak like when I haven’t eaten in a while or when I’ve done low carb diets
> but I never checked blood sugar so I could be wrong, just going off feeling



No, nothing to see, your weakness is not due to low blood sugar, I've been through that before and I also thought that was the reason for tiredness, dizziness or feeling of weakness.

The reason is basically lack of hydration and electrolytes, you should increase your water consumption if it is not high (it is not necessary to exaggerate), and take more sodium in your water and meals, potassium (more veggies) and magnesium in suplement shape.


----------



## Jin (Mar 8, 2019)

Welcome to UGDNP. THE Safespot for DNP talk on the Internet.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 9, 2019)

Beti ona said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here but I've been reading the DNP forum for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not quite true. You started off on the right track. 

Dropping from 150-100 rapidly feels worse than being stable at 75 IME.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 11, 2019)

ToolSteel said:


> Not quite true. You started off on the right track.
> 
> Dropping from 150-100 rapidly feels worse than being stable at 75 IME.




Yep, truth. the sudden swings is what feels the worse and is actually more dangerous than a stabilized low blood sugar. I can fully function stable at my job in the 60s with no issues, but when its high before I arrive and I shoot insulin too much and it suddenly drops, I feel it. Same goes for the other way - it sucks worse as I can feel my face turn to fire.

^^^ this is regardless of DNP usage, just in general. You want to stabilize your sugars as much as possible vs the highs and low swings


----------

